# Finally started building



## Vwluv10338

Getting there. 

Closable vents.


----------



## Vwluv10338




----------



## Swedge

Nice build. Looking to do something similar this winter.

Did you design this yourself or use some plans?


----------



## Vwluv10338

Thanks. I built it with ideas I took from other builds I could find online. I just got back from a week and a half vacation and watched my no longer virgin queen laying eggs. I watched them build a queen cell and she hatched the day before I left. Pretty cool.


----------



## aunt betty

Very nice. All the PVC is kind of interesting. 
R U A plumber?


----------



## Vwluv10338

aunt betty said:


> Very nice. All the PVC is kind of interesting.
> R U A plumber?


Nope, I added two ball valves so I could close the entrance and the hive easily to take it outside for manipulations. Other people talked about disconnecting their hose and covering it with cloth and a rubber band and I didn't want to deal with that. In the picture the handles are removed from the valves because my three year old kept turning them. I also added the cear section of pvc because I wanted to be able to watch them come in and out.


----------



## Swedge

hah - three year old - thought I saw Mickey Mouse Clubhouse on in the background  My little one is 4 and looks really cute in her beekeeper suit.


edit: Grammar (leaving out the verb)


----------



## Vwluv10338

She loves watching bees hatching. Since my queen started laying while I was on vacation there are cells that just got capped today. 

Not bad for an emergency queen they made out of three frames I pulled and put in here.


----------

